# Beastar manga and soon anime



## Faexie (Mar 19, 2019)

Watched a video on youtube:




This sound interesting


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm currently reading it based on this forum's recommendation, it's so goode


----------

